# protein recipes



## joe8y (Dec 16, 2012)

Does anyone have any links to good recipes for snacks using protein

powder such as cookies, flapjack etc? Looking for aa high protein, cheap

and easy on the stomach between meal snack that i cann make myself.

Thanks, Joe


----------



## renshaw (Jun 5, 2012)

Read through the recipes section matey im sure there is some!


----------



## Connie (Jun 18, 2011)

I'm gonna try my hand at a protein cheesecake soon, they seem simple enough to make.


----------



## Brockyboy (Oct 17, 2010)

Protein powder mixed with 500g geek yoghurt and a hand full of blueberries

Makes a good dessert..


----------



## joe8y (Dec 16, 2012)

will definitely try that dessert idea sounds great! Yea I'll have a look through cheers, was wondering if there were any specific sites though as I'm sure I found one once and not seen it.since!


----------

